
Ask HN: Who's Hiring? - mrduncan
I noticed a few threads with people saying that their company is hiring and it's been about a month since the last one of these (so I'm sure needs have changed).<p>As a reminder, please include the location if you would need employees to work on-site.
======
tptacek
Building things that people want is overrated. A person can derive great
pleasure and satisfaction from ripping things apart instead. That's the gig
we're offering. We work with some of the most interesting companies, along
with lots of companies with interesting technology you've never heard of.

This job has had me write compilers, learn Scala, reverse and interoperate
with freaky network protocols, test chipsets, write hypervisors, extend
debuggers, and crawl through the heating ducts and garbage chutes of several
of the biggest web apps out there. It is a _very cool gig_.

<http://www.matasano.com>

And, I have news! Since last I posted this appeal, we've opened a Bay Area
office. I'm hiring in NYC. I'm hiring in Chicago. And I'm hiring in SFBay.

We're looking first and foremost for people who can code and who have a deep
interest in software security. I've been thrilled with the quality of people
I've gotten to talk to on HN. You can't possibly waste my time. My contact
info is in my profile.

~~~
terra_t
I swore off that sh-t ten years ago. I just got too worried about lawsuits,
hit men (some toughs show up and you've got 30 seconds to decide how badly you
want to mess them up to minimize your risk of future problems), wondering
which people on the mailing lists and IRC channels I was on were spooks... and
then there was the time that I got the FBI to investigate Japan's #1
superheroine.

I decided it was much better to build things that people want after all.

~~~
eru
Were you on IRC anonymously?

------
sjwalter
SSi Micro is hiring great hackers. Know C pretty well, be great at one high-
level language (Python, PHP, whatever), be a quick learner (and we mean
quick), and then come and be a propellerhead at our awesome, small company.

www.ssimicro.com/jobs

We're a little company based in Yellowknife, the capital city of the Northwest
Territories. We deliver broadband satellite internet to 61 of the most remote
communities on earth, and now that our network's up and running (although
we're investing heavily in upgrading it), we're busy building great software
for our customers, optimized specifically for our unique network.

Right now, we're building a file sharing webapp. Why not just use dropbox, you
ask? Well, our network is pretty unique: all our traffic is bounced off a
satellite, and round-trip latency of ~600ms (which is because of the horrible
limitation of the speed of light, which we are constantly working to exceed)
means that we have to do things a little differently. SSi is so cool that when
we won a government contract to do "time-shifted file transfers", we decided
that we /could/ meet our contractual obligations with a few weeks of
work/testing, but instead we're building a wicked webapp that brings the
functionality to _everyone_ on our network, not just big clients with IT
departments.

Yellowknife's not as cold as you think, and the 24-hours-of-daylight summers
are not to be missed.

If you're interested and game, we'll make an offer really easy to accept:
We'll get and pay for your apartment, a car if you need it, and pay you atop
that. We'll do all that for up to three months while you evaluate us and the
north, so that it's risk- and hassle-free for you to come to a really great,
unique company in an awesome little city.

Email: stephenw@ssimicro.com

~~~
davidw
Wow, that's really remote. To drive there, you apparently have to take a
fairly small ferry boat:

[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Yellowknife,+Northwest+Territories,+Canada&sll=45.396641,11.829498&sspn=0.012099,0.033023&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Yellowknife,+Fort+Smith+Region,+Northwest+Territories,+Canada&ll=61.258968,-117.528254&spn=0.001041,0.004128&z=19&layer=c&cbll=61.258967,-117.528255&panoid=kDs5LTUO4G8ri6jB1BTrqQ&cbp=12,6.78,,0,4.36)

Looks like they're building a bridge, though. By "not as cold as you think",
you mean that the spit hits the ground before it freezes?

~~~
sjwalter
Today it's a balmy 9 Celsius. Sure, the winter brings a couple weeks of -35 C
and below, but with a solid parka and the same resolve we're looking for in
our hackers, you can hack it. :)

And that bridge... What a nightmare. It's been in the works for years, tens of
millions over budget, and it's become a local joke. "Yea, we'll finish that
once the bridge is finished."

Also, you only have to take the ferry in the warm months--from January to mid-
April you get to drive on the ice road. There's a show about it on Discovery
called Ice Road Truckers (oddly, everybody here loathes the show, despite some
of our locals being on it). It's pretty fun to be cruising down a shoveled
track of ice on a huge frozen lake, radio blaring. Yes, there are roadsigns on
the ice road. :)

~~~
davidw
Here in Padova, the flowers are blooming, everything is breaking out in green,
it is 25C, and I went for a drink in the piazza with nothing but a short-
sleeved shirt this evening. Yellowknife like a fascinating place, but one I'd
rather read about or, at most, visit, rather than live in. Good luck though:-)

~~~
sjwalter
Thanks! For sure, the weather isn't for everyone. We /do/ get great summer
weather (it'll be over 20C before the end of May), but it's a short season.
Padova sounds gorgeous!

(Just a Manly-Man-o'-the-North note: I'm wearing shorts and a t-shirt today.
We bust out the summer clothes at anything above 5C.) :)

~~~
eru
I could stand the cold, but the winter darkness would get me. Or do you adapt
fast?

~~~
sjwalter
It took me some getting used to. I've been here 14 months now, and I did get a
little lethargic at the beginning of the dark, dark winter months. And
slightly manic in the all-sun summer light. But I adapted pretty quickly.

------
justin
Justin.tv is hiring engineers who want to work on a site that gets used by 30m
people a month. We have 250gbps in house capacity. Scary as it is, engineers
who graduated undergrad last year run our deployment system, video system, and
more. You will get thrown in the deep end on production systems.

<http://justin.tv/problems> => jobs @ justin.tv

------
gduffy
Dropcam, <http://www.dropcam.com/> in San Francisco.

You should email me directly - greg@dropcam.com. We code for the cameras and
the server-side, mostly Python/C -- and there are many terabytes of data to
work with. We also have an iPhone app and will support more mobile platforms
in the future.

We're looking for generalist engineers who know C like the back of their hand
but prefer to code in a higher level language like Python 90% of the time. You
should also have experience with IP/networking or a voracious enough learning
appetite to get it fast: we work with protocols a lot, and not just HTTP.
Linux knowledge will come in handy too ... understanding file systems, system
calls, toolchains, etc a plus.

You might work on web, iPhone, embedded camera code, and video server code all
in the span of one project -- we don't like silos. Everyone here is an
engineer and writes code. Our current team consists of core engineers from
Xobni and DivX.

We've been too busy to write up a fancy jobs page, but there are ample sodas,
salary, and equity :)

And FYI, we're funded by Mitch Kapor, David Cowan, and Aydin Senkut.

~~~
euroclydon
"Receive alerts when something happens via email or text"

Doesn't this mean I'll receive an alert when I receive an email?

Wouldn't this be better:

"Receive alerts via email or text when something happens"

~~~
naz
Both are perfectly legible

------
ccheever
Quora in Palo Alto is hiring software engineers and product designers.

<http://www.quora.com/jobs>

We're working on a high quality question and answer site.

Some of the tools we are using include Python, Pylons, nginx, memcached,
Thrift, and git. We're using continuous deployment and EC2, so all code you
write will go live to production within minutes no matter what time it is.

You can see more about our team so far here: <http://www.quora.com/about/team>

~~~
deppp
Btw, solved your challenge in under 1s (2.27ghz), but i'm way too far from
Palo Alto :)

------
ccollins
Airbnb is hiring 10+ people right now. In particular, we could use some Front
End Engineers (backend knowledge is a big plus). Our team is small and you
will have a huge impact on the product.

Email me directly at chris@airbnb.com if you:

1) are nasty with Javascript / CSS / HTML

2) can prove it with existing work on great websites or projects

3) love the idea of Airbnb

More about our jobs here: <http://www.airbnb.com/jobs>

~~~
mattm
Is remote work possible or only on-site?

~~~
picasso81
On site in San Francisco. We feel it's important for our early employees to
experience the unique office and culture we've created.

~~~
mattm
Thanks. These hiring threads always convince me a little more to move down to
SF.

------
pskomoroch
LinkedIn - Mountain View, CA

I'm hiring a team to help develop a new user-facing Data Product built on top
of LinkedIn's massive dataset of 65 million member profiles, connection graph,
recommendations, company database, and other rich information sources - both
internal and external. I described a bit about what it is like working on our
team earlier this month on the LinkedIn blog:
[http://blog.linkedin.com/2010/04/20/linkedin-data-
scientist-...](http://blog.linkedin.com/2010/04/20/linkedin-data-scientist-
skomoroch/)

To accelerate the application process, feel free to ping me directly (info in
my HN profile).

* Senior Software Engineer - Analytics Applications [http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=937403](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=937403)

Front end engineer working directly with me & the Data team. You will be
wiring up an application and UI that serves millions of users, pulling data
from sources like Voldemort and relational databases. Looking for solid
developers who can quickly crank out a solid web app in Java, Rails, or
Django. Should be someone who iterates quickly and thinks about scale.
Interest in information design / interaction is a plus.

* Site Operations Engineer (Ruby on Rails) [http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=902262](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=902262)

Another role that might be of interest to HN readers: You will work closely
with the Light Engineering Development team to configure, deploy, and monitor
production-ready applications using any or many of: apache, nginx, memcached,
mongrel, thin, Passenger Phusion, rabbitmq, redis, sphinx, and anything else
it takes to get the job done.

We also need more data scientists to focus on the machine learning algorithms
& statistical processing behind this and other similar products we have in the
works. Experience with things like Hadoop, Mechanical Turk, & Info Retrieval a
plus:

* Senior Software Engineer, Information Extraction [http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=923006](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=923006)

* Senior Data Scientist [http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=944162](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=944162)

------
WillyF
My company isn't actually hiring, but I run a jobs website that focuses on the
entry level market.

<http://www.onedayonejob.com/>

It's a pretty simple premise. Every day I feature a new company that is
hiring. You can browse by tag, so for the sake of the HN crowd I'll plug
myself twice more.

Software Development Jobs: [http://onedayonejob.com/entry-level-jobs/software-
developmen...](http://onedayonejob.com/entry-level-jobs/software-development/)

Web Development Jobs: <http://onedayonejob.com/entry-level-jobs/web-
development/>

I only talk about the entry level positions, but a lot of the companies are
hiring at higher levels too.

------
aaronblohowiak
San Mateo, CA - <http://epocrates.com> working on an electronic health record
system. If you have RoR && ( jQuery || moo || prototype.js || yui) skills,
please email me. We use Shoulda, continuous integration (hudson), macbook pros
with external monitors, &etc. This is a nice place to work with smart people
-- we're working hard on the v1 of a new product, but have a midsize company's
resources and maturity (benefits, experienced management, sane buy vs build
mentality, &etc.)

It's also pretty cool to go into work each day and know that you are working
towards saving lives and helping the medical industry.

~~~
Raphael
Nice use of boolean logic.

------
leif
I heard a little company called RethinkDB is hiring.

<http://rethinkdb.com/jobs/>

They just got new offices in Mountain View. Check the jobs page for
compensation and such.

You get to write functional data structures with hardcore low-level C/C++ and
the linux kernel, and run awesome experiments on really fast hardware. Plus, I
can promise you that Mike and Slava are really cool guys and you'll love
hanging out with them.

------
andyh
Bump is hiring one full time Android architect.

Complete requirements: general awesomeness

Get into mobile!

Email: hackernews@bu.mp ; Mountain View, CA near Caltrain ; YC/Sequoia

------
timjulien
New York, NY

LimeWire is hiring Python, Scala, Java, and Javascript developers to help
build its next generation music service.

I am the tech lead of the REST APIs component, which is written in Scala. We
are using a Service Oriented Architecture with back end services written in
Python and Java, all communicating via Thrift. RabbitMQ, MySQL, Memcached,
Solr, Riak and cloud deployment round out our back end stack. Front end is
HTML5/CSS3. We use Git.

With 5 weeks paid time off + 10 holidays, free lunch every day, made-to-order
breakfast twice a week, and rooftop parties, it's easy to get used to working
here.

<http://wiki.limewire.org/index.php?title=Software_Engineer>

------
derwiki
Yelp is hiring back end, front end, and mobile engineers (check
<http://yelp.com/jobs>). We use Python for a lot of the web site and search
services are mostly Java. As an engineer you'll be working on new features and
scaling existing features to work with our ever increasing traffic. Best work
environment I've ever had the pleasure of working in. We're located in
downtown San Francisco.

------
seregine
Social Gold is hiring end-to-end developers in Seattle and SF

We're a growing startup with 20+ full time employees. Many of us have worked
at Amazon; many of us have founded startups. Our customers are app/game
developers and our services are used by millions of consumers.

We help social games and apps monetize and manage their virtual economy.
Payments, virtual currency management & analytics, subscriptions, and more.
There's lots of real demand, so your priorities are closely tied to our
business needs and your products will make us money. More about us:
<http://www.jambool.com>

You'll code in Ruby. We're looking for people with 2-4 years of experience
writing production code. You'll focus on one or two products, but will be
exposed to all of our systems. You'll work with external customers to
understand their needs, design solutions (features, products, process) and
implement them end-to-end (from UI to the database). More job details:
<https://www.jambool.com/socialgold/corp/jobs>

------
justinsb
FathomDB is hiring engineers to work on our new scalable relational database:
if you'd rather solve 'impossible' problems than work on yet another database-
driven website where your biggest problem is going to dealing with bugs in the
Facebook API; if you'd prefer to build something that will power real
businesses for the next 20 years instead of building a Twitter add-on that'll
be obsoleted when they launch their own version in a few months; if you'd
rather invent the future than read about it; then email jobs @ fathomdb.com

~~~
caffeine
Don't get me wrong, "database as a service" seems cool and all, but ...
inventing the future? Don't you have to be a rockstar or a ninja to do that?

~~~
justinsb
Watch the video: <http://fathomdb.com/news/demo2010>

Cynicism is too often just an excuse for mediocrity.

------
alabut
Burlingame, just south of SF - isocket is hiring two engineers. We've had real
paying _customers_ since before funding and Techcrunch was our first.

<http://www.isocket.com/jobs/>

And we're pretty serious about being a flat and equal team - we stirred up
some good reactions on HN with a blog post about why we don't believe in job
titles:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1286982>

~~~
PStamatiou
I am one of their paying customers and have chatted with them lots. Great,
hard-working and determined team. :)

------
reid
Yahoo! (Sunnyvale, CA) is looking for a javascripter to work on their
application platform: <http://developer.yahoo.com/yap/>

Email me directly at rburke@yahoo-inc.

------
gfodor
Etsy is hiring:

<http://www.etsy.com/jobs/>

Come help us change the heart of commerce from the ground up. Hard problems,
smart people, and the coolest office space in Brooklyn await you. Check out
our development blog for a taste of what we're working on behind the scenes:

<http://codeascraft.etsy.com/>

------
istern
Always a Bridesmaid is looking for developers to start ASAP (open to
contractors, summer interns or full-time employees). I am a second year at
Stanford GSB and will be graduating in June and working on building this
business full time. We are going to build a one-stop shop online for
bridesmaid dresses. The bridesmaid dress industry is a $2 billion industry in
the U.S. that is fraught with pain and dominated by brick and mortar local mom
and pops shops (only 19% of bridesmaid dress purchases were made online in
2009). We are going to do for the bridesmaid dress industry what Blue Nile did
for diamond engagement rings.

What we are looking for: Web developer – either one person who can handle both
front and back-end or one front-end developer one back-end developer. We are
going to build an e-commerce site that is overlayed with additional
functionality, including workflow and coordination tools; this will be a group
shopping platform where the bride can act as a mini site administrator with
her bridesmaids connected to her account. We are either going to use Magento
as the e-commerce platform upon which we customize or we are building from
scratch (we need help evaluating the risk of customizing on top of Magento
given that the coordination tools are critical to our value proposition).

Front-end skills should include UX and UI experience. We would love to have
someone who can help us with look and feel but are planning on having a
graphic designer work with us on this if we cannot find a front-end developer
who can do this too.

On the back-end, we would like to set up our website for robust analytics,
inventory management, integration with an accounting system, etc. Past
experience building a website end-to-end is a must; experience with e-commerce
and/or social-networking platforms is a plus.

Founder, Ilana Stern: Prior to the GSB, Ilana worked as a Buyer for
Bloomingdales, where she spent a portion of her time purchasing dresses for
Bloomingdale’s nationwide. Last summer she worked for Bonobos, an e-commerce
apparel start-up, and as a management consultant at Boston Consulting Group.
Ilana received her BA from University of Pennsylvania in 2005 where she
focused on International Relations.

If interested, contact Ilana at stern_ilana@gsb.stanford.edu

~~~
heyjonboy
Will you be staying in the Bay Area?

~~~
barmstrong
I believe the answer is yes in this case.

------
natrius
If you love Django, live in Austin, and want to be a hacker/journalist, there
will probably be a job open for you soon at The Texas Tribune. You'll get a
chance to fix everything you hate about how news is done on the web, and do
all sorts of nifty things with government data, like these:

<http://www.texastribune.org/library/data/texas-prisons/>

<http://www.texastribune.org/library/data/red-light-cameras/>

nbabalola@texastribune.org

------
omakase
BackType (YC08) is hiring engineers to work on both the front and back end of
our analytics product. We work mostly with Clojure and Python and use a mix of
technologies from Thrift and Hadoop to Cassandra and graph databases. We're
three people, we all code, and we work with TBs of data, manage a cluster of
100 machines, and build and scale products that serve hundreds of millions of
monthly requests.

Checkout our tech blog at <http://tech.backtype.com> and contact me directly
at mm@backtype.com

------
jmulder
Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Funda Real Estate B.V. -- <http://www.funda.nl/neveradullmoment> (Dutch)

We're looking for a fourth UX designer to join our current UX team. In our
company a UX designer is multi-disciplinary capable in the fields of
communication, to design, to front-end development (HTML/CSS only with
Javascript as a plus).

Please see above link for details. You're always free to send an e-mail to the
contact person in the listing or myself at jeroen.mulder@funda.nl

------
eranki
Dropbox (<http://www.dropbox.com/>) is looking for an engineer to help with
our backend architecture and scalability. Lots of nasty, difficult challenges
interfacing with millions of software clients and keeping a multi-petabyte
filesystem running. We're located in downtown SF.

Needs to be proficient in C, Python, MySQL. Needs to be able to pick up new
systems quickly. Great GPA from a top 5 CS school a plus.

If this sounds like you, send me an email! r@dropbox.com

~~~
derwiki
Have you found that being a graduate from a top 5 CS school is a good
indicator of being a good performer? I know that the early Dropbox team was
almost entirely MIT grads, but at the same time, I know a lot of GREAT
programmers who haven't come from top 5 programs.

~~~
ohashi
He said a plus, I take that as a great filtering mechanism.

------
gaz
Freelancer.com (<http://www.freelancer.com/>) in Sydney Australia is hiring.
We are the 500th biggest site in the world and growing quickly. Lots of
interesting work. We need both front end and back end engineers.

------
petersauer
Plancast (San Francisco, CA) - <http://plancast.com>

_Backend Web Developer_

Things you can expect to do: -Work closely with co-founders Jay Marcyes and
Mark Hendrickson -Build out the "guts" of Plancast by constructing database-
heavy models and controllers -Lead development of major new features -Help
with the refinement and optimization of existing features

Qualities we're looking for -5+ years web development experience -Expert in
PHP, MySQL, and Object Oriented programming -Competent in HTML, CSS, and
JavaScript -Experienced with Symfony or a similar development framework
-Comfortable with Unix command line interface -Adept at Git or a similar
version control system -Happy to code projects large and small, as well as
refactor code as necessary -Loves coding

Investors include: SoftTechVC, True Ventures, Founders Fund Angel, Zelkova
Ventures, Aydin Senkut, Saul Klein, David Cohen, Joshua Schachter, Dave
McClure, Dan Martell, Ron Bouganim, Paige Craig, Naval Ravikan, and Shervin
Pishevar.

We're currently a 3 person team. You WILL have a big impact on the future of
the company.

More info: <http://plancast.com/jobs>

------
alttab
Austin, TX (will take relocations)

<http://www.spiceworks.com>

Spiceworks, Inc is looking for Rails developers. I was recently hired and they
are still looking for more. With the $16m capital infusion back in January
executive management is looking to double its size.

Brought to you by the same people as Tivoli, All.com, and Motive Communication
(currently the 2nd largest IPO in Austin history).

Let 'em know Scott sent you :)

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu is hiring <http://academia.edu/jobs>. Academia.edu helps
academics follow the latest research in their field. Here are a few bullet
points that sum up the atmosphere in our team:

\- obsession with exceptional engineering

\- obsession with building a great web product, and a great user experience

\- intellectually inquisitive - we like delving into ideas, whatever the ideas
are about

\- fun and friendly - we enjoy each other's company a lot, and have a great
deal of respect for each other. We want to continue this atmosphere through
the people we hire.

Here are some of the technologies we work with: Rails, Nginx, Node.js, Redis,
Memcached. We are based in downtown San Francisco. More information about the
team, and about how we think about software engineering and product
development, is here <http://academia.edu/jobs>

------
Bwong
Digg! We're hiring engineers and product managers right now. We're in San
Francisco.

~~~
sixwing
Interesting. Digg could be really develop some excellent discovery and sharing
functionality... the product management opportunities could be great.

------
bjclark
Goldstar.com is hiring Killer Rails developers, Front-end Engineers, and Web
App Designers. You'll be working with awesome people, working on an app that
both makes lots of money _AND_ uses cutting edge technology to do really cool
things. We've got tons of data, hard problems, and a 10+ person team doing XP.
Prefer people in Pasadena, CA (relocation assistance provided) but could make
exceptions for great hackers.

Front end engineer: <http://goldstar.catchthebest.com/apply/11ec/d7b0>

Web App Designer: <http://goldstar.catchthebest.com/apply/54c7/d7b0>

Rails Developer: email: pmaddox +at+ goldstar dot com

------
liamstask
Sifteo (<http://sifteo.com>) is hiring in San Francisco. Drop us a line at
jobs@sifteo.com if you're interested! Blurb follows:

Sifteo, a venture-backed consumer electronics start-up, is seeking talented
individuals to help create a new generation of interactive games on a
revolutionary platform. We are creating Siftables, a set of interactive video
tiles that form the world's first tabletop game console.

We are currently looking for:

* Game Designer / Developers

* Software Developers

* Web Developers

For more info, please see:

* <http://blog.sifteo.com/topics/jobs>

* [http://ted.com/talks/david_merrill_demos_siftables_the_smart...](http://ted.com/talks/david_merrill_demos_siftables_the_smart_blocks.html)

------
mtrichardson
We're hiring at Urban Airship ( <http://urbanairship.com/> ). We're located in
Portland, Oregon.

We do push notifications and content delivery for mobile devices - currently
iPhone and BlackBerry, but (very) soon Android and others. We have lots of
really awesome customers and power some really big mobile apps.

Server stuff is in Python, but there's also work in Objective-C and Scala.

We're funded by True Ventures and Founders Co-op and we currently have 7
people - 6 engineers and our CEO, Scott Kveton. It's a place where everybody
works on every layer of the stack and we're having a fantastic time working on
new products and scaling out. You should join us.

jobs@urbanairship.com

------
pmagnuson
Looking for embedded Linux/NetBSD developers. CradlePoint, Inc. Boise, ID.
3G/4G routers & solutions. <http://www.cradlepoint.com/content/employment>

------
utku_karatas2
Our company, YCEO (a pseudo startup doing local ecommerce solutions), is
hiring Python hackers.

We're located in Kadikoy/Istanbul.

Contact: u.karatas@yceo.com.tr

~~~
makmanalp
Awesome to see my city represented by others on HN. Just out of curiosity,
what sort of gig do you guys do? Custom tailored solutions for clients etc?

~~~
utku_karatas2
Currently we're trying to come up with a generic ecommerce platform. Turkish
market is underserved in this area, we think.

------
kordless
Loggly (<http://loggly.com/>) is hiring in San Francisco. Full job
descriptions will be up in about 2 weeks.

We're looking for one or two Solrish search developers who enjoy Hadoopiness,
an AWS aware operations peep who yearns to develop more, a Python middleware
API wrangler with Django chops, and one or two UI whizzers to do some cool
jQuery based front-end work in a retro UX.

If you are interested (in the jobs), sign up for the beta at
<http://loggly.com/signup/>, and then email us at jobs@loggly.com to get the
access code.

------
JoelPM
OpenX is still hiring - we're looking for a wide variety of positions
(<http://openx.org/Jobs>), one of which is to work with me on the Market
(<http://openx.org/market>). If you're into scaling high-volume back-ends
doing non-trivial work on every request using a variety of languages from Java
to Erlang - you might like working on the Market. If you're interested send me
an email (joel at openx dot org). The location is Pasadena, CA, and you need
to work on-site. Relocation is available.

~~~
budu
There seems to be a problem with your website in Firefox, the stylesheets
aren't applied. It looks good in Chrome though.

------
lovitt
SB Nation is hiring Ruby/Rails developers:
<http://www.sbnation.com/jobs/developer>

We're based in Washington DC (in sweet offices in Dupont Circle) but are open
to remote people.

We don't have a job description up for this yet, but we're also looking for a
strong agile project manager. If you're interested, send email to: jobs at
sbnation dot com

Here are some of the people you'd be working with:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlovitt/4507488493/in/set-72157...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlovitt/4507488493/in/set-72157623699958119/)

------
jdavid
Unity3d.com we are hiring for a number of positions, from engineering to
marketing. we even sometimes hire people just because they can bring a good
idea to the team. Why could you bring to unity technologies?

------
eru
Citrix is hiring in Cambridge, UK. We are doing opensource hardwarde
virtualization in interesting languages (including functional ones).

Please write me an email (address in my profile) for more information.

------
regs
Palantir Technologies is hiring in Palo Alto, DC, and New York, LA, and in
Europe.

<http://www.palantirtech.com/careers/positions>

------
kixxauth
The Fireworks Project is recruiting members. This is not a typical job and
certainly not a typical start up. We're looking for guy or gal #3. If you
don't want to have anything to do with us, I'd still like to get your thoughts
on our member managed corporate structure.

No resume or CV please. I want to see blogs, GitHub accounts, StackOverflow
accounts, and the like.

[http://www.fireworksproject.com/pages/extraordinary_people.h...](http://www.fireworksproject.com/pages/extraordinary_people.html)

~~~
wtn
Your legal document has an error. You cannot arbitrarily decide to pay your
members (LLC partners) as 1099 contractors. You must follow IRS rules. From
reading the rest of the description of your plan, IRS rules will be contrary
to your 1099/contractor classification.

~~~
kixxauth
The company was chartered under the legal guidance of The Berkman Center,
specifically The Vermont Project. We worked diligently through the unique
legal formation to be sure it complied with all tax code and SEC laws. There
is nothing in our legal agreement that explicitly states we are LLC partners,
but rather a member owned and managed LLC under Vermont law.

<http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/> <http://lawlab.org/digital-
institutions/vermont-project/>
[http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/interactive/events/luncheons/20...](http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/interactive/events/luncheons/2009/10/lawlab)

It is a unique and innovative legal formation yes, but not an illegal one.

------
thinkcomp
Think is hiring! We're making this:

<http://www.thinklink.com>

We are looking for web, iPhone, Android and BlackBerry developers near Palo
Alto, CA.

News coverage:

[http://mobile.venturebeat.com/2010/04/19/will-facecash-
the-m...](http://mobile.venturebeat.com/2010/04/19/will-facecash-the-mobile-
payment-application-kill-the-credit-card/)

Job application:

<http://www.thinkcomputer.com/corporate/jobs/index.html>

------
vitovito
You don't often get the chance to build the infrastructure for a site that
will (re)launch and have to immediately serve _two million-plus users,_ handle
a never-ending influx of real-time data from those users' actions, and support
commenting, moderation and relationships across all of them and their actions.

That's the web site for the new Star Wars MMO. Integrating live game data.
Feeding it to the web. Letting people go crazy with user-generated content on
it. For the two million players that EA wants, just to start.

The community is already huge. It's one of the biggest Drupal sites ever, and
it's getting bigger every day. Come help me work on it.

BioWare is still hiring for senior Java and senior Drupal or PHP developers,
as well as a graphic artist and an HTML/CSS/JS developer, in Austin, TX.

I'm an interaction designer for the web team, and the three jobs are here,
under "Marketing:" <http://www.bioware.com/bioware_info/jobs/austin_jobs/>

They're contract jobs, so no relocation is provided for, but they're a year
long, so you wouldn't have to look for something new right away.

Let me know if you have any questions, or if you apply and want me to put your
name at the top of the list.

------
joebasirico
Security Innovation in Seattle, WA is hiring.

We're a Software Security Company looking for great Security Engineers. I'm
the Director of Security Services at Security Innovation, so if you have any
questions e-mail me at jobs@securityinnovation.com

Here's a link to the formal job description:
[http://securityinnovation.com/company/careers/job-
security-e...](http://securityinnovation.com/company/careers/job-security-
engineer-seattle.shtml)

Here's our "informal" job description: Are you passionate about software
security? Do you look at MD5 and RC2 with disgust? Do you find yourself
reciting hexadecimal often... in little endian order? Do you find security
issues everywhere you look? Do you often wonder how software security can be
so broken, and why more people don't understand how SQLi, XSS, and CSRF work?
Do you smile uncontrollably when you see 0x41414141 on the stack? Would you
rather stay up all night, for 12 hours strait, writing a tool to automate a
task than do something repetitive and boring for an hour?

If so, then I have great news for you - Security Innovation is hiring! We're
looking for somebody who will fit in with our current team of extremely
talented security engineers. We pay well, have great benefits, and provide a
budget for annual security conferences. We have an awesome office downtown and
get to travel occasionally. Enjoy the challenge of penetration testing n-Tier
applications, crypto systems, and web apps from some of the largest software
vendors in the world while enjoying the office lifestyle of a small, yet
established, company.

If this sounds like the opportunity you have been searching for, then look no
further, email us your resume today!

------
BenS
We are hiring a designer at our startup: <http://www.pinterest.com>. We are in
Palo Alto. 3 people, funded.

------
joeter
<http://www.revolutiontrades.com>

We want to add one more hacker to our pre-launch team.

We're expecting to release our early access and close funding (from a top tier
NYC VC) both within a two month time frame.

Familiarity with the django framework and mobile platforms help. Off-site work
is fine to start, but you need to be from the NYC area for team meetings (or
willing to relocate).

email: joe@revolutiontrades.com

------
hmstockton
<http://www.travelsort.ru/> We're seeking a top-notch, very experienced RoR
developer who delivers high quality, clean code quickly, and is used to SCRUM
with daily standups. We're using EC2, Git, Thinking Sphinx and Rally. Please
have:

• At least 3 full years of experience developing in RoR to produce best-in-
class Web sites on-time and within budget • Strong communications skills and
ability to get things done in the context of a highly distributed,
international team (we have folks in the US, Sweden, Russia and Ukraine) •
Pro-active and can-do attitude: if anything is blocking you or unclear, you
ask for clarification right away • Pride in your work product: you test your
work before telling us it's complete • Passion for travel, and solving users'
current pain points

Native Russian speaker a plus; we're developing a cutting edge product at the
nexus of vertical search and social media that is launching intially on the
Runet--one of the few markets where Google is not the #1 SE and Facebook is
not the #1 social networking site.

Piqued your interest? Contact hilarys+ror@gmail.com

------
jnoller
Nasuni (Natick, MA) is hiring!

<http://www.nasuni.com/sub/jobs/>

Inside Sales Representative (Account Manager)

Web Marketing Specialist

Community/Social media manager

QA Test Engineer

Most of these would be onsite - I'm pretty sure the Community manager position
can be remote.

We're a venture-back startup, and we've just gone live with the 1.0 version of
our product. Now would be the perfect time to join us!

Feel free to email resumes to jobs@nasuni.com or jnoller at the same domain.

------
tsimon
Washington DC - Java hackers and general mgt jobs
<http://www.opower.com/Careers/CurrentOpportunities.aspx>

This is from a friend of mine: I recently changed jobs to a software company
with a focus on utilities - OPOWER - and we're growing rapidly. I was employee
75 and we're projected to have over 150 by the end of the year. As software is
our product, we need the best and smartest engineers and developers we can
find. It's a very cool, casual atmosphere and a great place to work but being
on the east coast, it's very hard to find the level of talent that we need.

On the off chance that you know anybody that would be willing to move to DC,
please, please let them know that we're hiring. Beyond the fact that DC is, in
fact, a great town to live in, it's a great company with wonderful benefits
and new candidates receive options in a growing company. I know it's a long
shot, but I figured it's at least a good excuse to get in touch. Seriously, we
need the best people we can get, and fast.

------
3pt14159
FreshBooks in Toronto is hiring a whole slew of people.

<http://www.freshbooks.com/careers>

------
lanstein
Splunk is hiring engineers in SF, drop me a line at dlanstein@splunk.

The last time this thread came around, we hired the one person who emailed me
:-)

------
cristinacordova
Tapulous (Palo Alto, CA) is hiring: <http://tapulous.com/jobs/>

Tapulous is a leading iPhone developer with over 30 million users. People play
our games over 3 million times every day. Our flagship, Tap Tap Revenge is the
first gaming franchise on the iPhone. We are angel funded and profitable.

Our open positions are listed on our site.

------
sanj
What's awesome is that my team has grown from one (me!) to four as these
threads went out. Sadly, none directly from the HN.

To correct that, drop me a line: sanj@tripadvisor.com

We're looking for intern, junior and senior folks to work on stuff that's cool
enough that it is embargoed. We're in Newton, MA and you'll need to be too.

Warning: I'll ask you to write code pretty much the first time we talk.

~~~
obsaysditto
what no love for linux? <http://img2.me/4sWE8.jpeg>

Either way, I'll see what you have to offer. Good luck finding HNers

~~~
sanj
Ignore the scary banner -- it should work just fine.

------
boris
Cape Town, South Africa

We are looking for C++ Engineers to work on open-source code in the
compilers/object persistence/DB/multi-threading/networking areas. If things
like the new plugin architecture in GCC 4.5 make you excited, then you are our
kind of guy (or gal). Here is more info:

<http://www.codesynthesis.com/jobs>

~~~
degustibus
Would you consider people from outside SA (willing to relocate)?

------
lbeseda71
San Mateo, CA

NexTag.com is the leading comparison shopping site for products, financial
services, travel, automobiles, real estate, education and more. Founded in
1999, the company was named one of the Top 10 Comparison Shopping Sites (2nd
place after Google) by CPC Strategy.

JOB: SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER

QUALIFICATIONS: • 8+ years experience in software development with 2+ year in
Java programming. • Solid working knowledge of UNIX, preferably Linux. •
Experience working high volume e-commerce web development applications and
tools. • Expertise with Object-Oriented Design and implementation. • Expertise
in data structures, algorithms, and complexity analysis. • SQL experience a
plus, MySQL a big plus. • Strong background in relational database. • Good
communication skills. • BS or MS in Computer Science from a Top Tier
University.

Great opportunity to work for a fast growing company. If interested, send me
an email at Lbeseda71@nextag.com

------
jakestein
RJMetrics is looking for a developer in the Philadelphia Area. We build BI
software, make rap videos, guest post on Techcrunch, and have been doubling
revenue quarter over quarters since we got started.

<http://rjmetrics.theresumator.com/apply/6M3H5r/>

------
DLarsen
Advanced Bionics in Valencia, CA is hiring a web designer/ UX/IA person.

Looking for someone to help lead the charge in improving our web presence. The
right person will be able to have a huge impact in pulling our web presence
out of mediocrity. Our company is a good one to work for. We make cochlear
implants.

DLarsen@advancedbionics.com

~~~
billswift
What does IA mean in this context? Interface architect?

~~~
Timothee
Information Architect I presume.
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_architecture>)

------
myoung
there a lot of dev and design openings at nytimes.com. all jobs are in nyc.

<http://www.nytimes.com/features/openings/>

also have a opening in the r+d lab for a data scientist:
<http://bit.ly/nytdatascientist>

~~~
Scriptor
Do you know if they are also willing to hire interns for the summer for dev
positions?

------
heliodorj
We're looking for a software developer at Xtify, Inc. The position is in New
York City. Website: htttp://www.xtify.com More details:
[http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/System_Software_Engineer_1165_...](http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/System_Software_Engineer_1165_2.aspx)

------
prasanamishra
Any startup want to give us a try. I am leading a very small team of 4 people
in one small town in India. I want to work in my own ideas, as apart from
consultancy there is not much happening in some part of India. I am not
getting the real experience. So want to be part of a startup to learn, work
harder and deliver. This way I think I will get some confidence on my ability
and my team strength. We can work on PHP, CakePHP, XHTML, CSS (hand coding),
GIMP/Photoshop (basic photo editing stuff.. not professional logo or graphics
design), JavaScipt/jQuery.... Learning Ruby on Rail too!!! Anybody interested
can drop a few line to my id.... prasana.mishra at gmail dot com We would like
to work for free till you gain confidence on us and we work upto your
expectation....

------
BrandonSmith
Cary, NC.

<http://phonebooth.com>

JavaScript, Erlang, MongoDB, RabbitMQ, FreeSWITCH, FreePBX.

------
cgs1019
Grooveshark is always looking for clever music lovers to add to our quirky
culture. We're based in Gainesville, FL. See <http://grooveshark.com/jobs> for
details or feel free to hit me up directly - chris@grooveshark.com

------
vijayr
This should probably be made as a 'sticky' topic :)

~~~
sketerpot
Or resubmit every month, so the posts don't go stale.

------
LiveTheDream
Web app developer for www.jibe.com; expertise with Rails stack and JavaScript
is desired. Problem space is combining social networks and employment. It's a
small team, so your input means a lot. We're based in NYC. E-mail
hacker@jibe.com

------
mpakes
Miso - <http://gomiso.com> \- The second screen that makes watching TV more
fun.

We have an amazing team, but we're changing the game with Miso, and we need
more talent to make it happen.

We're looking to hire:

\- iPhone/iPad wizards

\- Front-end web heads

\- Server-side web devs

\- Better yet: a killer developer who can wear all these hats and more.

Current technology stack: Objective-C / Cocoa Touch on the iPhone/iPad, HTML5
/ CSS3 / JS / jQuery on the web, Ruby / Rails / MySQL on the backend. We
constantly evaluate other technologies to incorporate where they make sense.

We're funded and located in San Francisco, in Pier 38, on the Embarcadero,
next to AT&T Park.

Send your info to jobs@gomiso.com .

------
ccorda
If you've donated money online in the past couple years, odds are you've given
to one of our clients. Presidential campaigns, non-profits, cultural
institutions, universities and others.

If you'd like to spend your days helping empower those same organizations,
check us out:

<http://www.bluestatedigital.com/careers/>

We're hiring for several positions, including some non-coding jobs for those
who like hacker news, but don't hack.

Boston: developers, sys admins, product and project management, client
managers.

New York/Washington DC: client managers and a few other content and analytics
positions.

~~~
quizbiz
I talked to a senior member of the Obama campaign (he led the Dem Convention
but his name skips my mind) at length about what you guys do. It sounds
incredible. If you have anything going on in Atlanta, ever, please contact me.

------
euroclydon
Clinical Trials Software Web Developer

RTP, NC

ASP.NET MVC NHibernate JQuery C#

If interested, send me your resume. This is my position (I'm leaving) so I can
tell you what you need to know, and hand your resume to the right person. Plus
I can get the referral bonus!

------
tzury
We do.

We are starting to develop a large suite of applications for android. Thus, I
am talking about a long term contract.

You can live anywhere you are, work is to be done remotely, paid on milestones
basis.

We are looking for groovy hackers that are willing and able to hack on this
system and develop the infrastructure, framework, API's (C, C++ and Java), and
the applications (jQuery/HTML5/Canvas are the building blocks for the web
apps).

Autodidact or Ph-d's are all treated the same.

We do not have a price list. You set yours, you get a chance (task assignment)
to prove you worth it, passed, moving on, failed, too bad.

Contact me at tzury.by@reguluslabs.com

------
mikeihbe
YouNoodle is going through some exciting growth right now. We're changing the
way emerging businesses are understood. Currently, we serve several
governments and some of the world's largest technology companies. Our data is
used by an audience of tens of millions through media partners including
Bloomberg BusinessWeek. What you see online from us right now is only the tip
of the iceberg.

We're looking for stellar product managers and engineers excited by big-data.
<http://younoodle.com/static/jobs>

------
sumeetjain
Not a startup, but my company is hiring. It's a design agency in San Francisco
called AKQA.

Right now my team needs web developers more than software engineers.

 _(Send an email to the address in my HN profile if you're interested.)_

------
perplexes
Cramerdev is hiring for UI/UX, general web dev, and project manager
(<http://cramerdev.com/employment>). A more passionate and crazed web team
you'll be hard-pressed to find. Our current tech stack is Rails, with some PHP
and server-side Javascript thrown in, but we're open to whatever you've got
burning inside you that'll blow our minds.

Literally the best team and company I've had the honor of working with. Onsite
(Iowa City, IA), or remote, either is great.

------
jcstauffer
TrueFit <http://truefitcorp.com/> is looking for a Statistics/Machine Learning
guru to help transform online commerce in MA (Woburn).

------
cte
blippy.com is hiring: Chief Security Officer, engineering, and product.

We're trying to free your purchase data to allow any developer (including us)
to add value. Social commerce (as a space) is ripe to explode, and we are at
forefront.

Some of our tools include ruby, rails, haml, memcached, mongodb, sphinx.

Backed by August Capital, CRV, Sequoia, Ron Conway, Evan Williams, and many
other awesome angels.

Team: <http://blippy.com/about>

Funny pictures: <http://blippy.com/jobs>

------
papayamaya
Wildfire Interactive is hiring for several positions, both technical and non-
technical. We're based in Palo Alto and have twice been chosen for funding by
the Facebook Fund, and have also just secured a Series A round of funding from
Summit Partners. We're growing incredibly fast, and need more talent to help
maintain and grow our successful business. Check out our jobs page:
<http://www.wildfireapp.com/buzz/jobs>

------
vida
If you live in Boston, and Python, Javascript and dealing with seriously big
datasets is your thing, we are hiring a few engineers at Compete (for
compete.com).

email me at fchamut@compete.com

------
Disparity
FratMusic, LLC - <http://fratmusic.com/>

The site has 100k visits a day (started ~August '09), and a considerable
amount of financing. We're looking for somebody to lead the day-to-day
development for a good amount of equity or pay (your call). A good
understanding of what makes a "complete" and usable consumer product is
critical. Also, the backend is python / django.

And obviously, if you like music too... we'd really love to have you!

jobs@fratmusic.com

~~~
Disparity
And to clarify: telecommuting works for us.

------
kalvin
Located in San Francisco near Caltrain and BART. Recently funded by NEA, full
compensation, great co-workers.

One Block Off the Grid (1BOG) is looking for front-end and back-end engineers
(web developers) to help us bring the consumer solar industry into the 21st
century. If you're interested applying your software skills to the renewables
space, this is a great way to do it.

You can reach me at kalvin / 1bog / org (Yes, we're a for-profit with a
.org... it's an ongoing discussion.)

------
ook
Demonware - Irish video game network middleware startup acquired by Activision
in 2007.

We develop custom client and server side software in C++ (client/server) and
Erlang, Python & Mysql etc (server) for the biggest games in the world.

We solve a bunch of hard problems and have some fun along the way.

We are a small team and we work hard to keep our startup ethos.

We are hiring for multiple positions in Vancouver, Canada and Dublin, Ireland.

See our website for some job listings (not much else I'm afraid) -
www.demonware.net

~~~
ook
I forgot to say, any questions drop me a mail ook-hn@yumm.ie

------
ciscoriordan
Panjiva, a venture-backed startup in Boston and NYC, is building a Ruby on
Rails supply chain web service. The small dev team of MIT and Stanford grads
(including a YC alum) is expanding and looking for people with web application
and data mining expertise for summer internships and full-time work. I have
contact info in my profile if you have questions, or go to
<http://panjiva.com/jobs>.

------
anelson
We're looking for one or two strong software engineers to join our team
building Windows backup and disaster recovery solutions with C# and C++.

Work is on site in Reston, VA, USA. No visa sponsorship so must have right to
work in USA.

[http://www.appassure.com/company/careers/junior-senior-
engin...](http://www.appassure.com/company/careers/junior-senior-engineer/)

I'm the development director at AppAssure, so drop my name and mention HN when
you apply.

------
mmillunchick
Facebook is hiring <http://www.facebook.com/careers>.

Why Join?

Startup culture - This will be the closest thing you can get to a startup
environment without going on an all-ramen diet. We move fast and avoid the bs.

Work on something people use - Users upload a Flickr worth of photos _every
month_. Life is too short to work on something nobody is going to use.

Plus you get to change the way the world communicates and shares.

talent@facebook.com

------
nburke
Our company is immediately seeking a Mid-Level Developer to fill contract
opportunity, for developing video conferencing and web based business
applications. We are working towards developing a revolutionary business idea,
which we have submitted for review for the 2010 techstars program. At this
time we are in search of a developer to help us build this site. The serious
and committed applicant must be able to be a part of the techstars program
(<http://www.techstars.org/>) for 3 months – August 16th through November 12th
and have some time to start building prototype leading up to the event. We are
looking for a Developer that will work closely with the product development
and sales team to understand business requirements and design a quality video
application interface that will be installed on end user pc’s. It is required
that candidates have experience with creating GUI applications to integrate
with Video conferencing signaling components.

We are currently looking into two Video conferencing SDK solutions to be used
to build a customized Video Conferencing application. Solution one is made by
www.avspeed.com and is called “iCOnf.NET Video Conferencing SDK”. It is a .NET
based SDK toolkit. The second is by www.eyeball.com and their product is
“Messenger SDK”. This supports various languages for the purposes of
application integration.

Job Requirements and Responsibilities

Candidate should be self-driven and possess a mid-level degree of proficiency
in the following areas:

Video Conferencing Skills RTP (a plus) C++ VB script Linux programming
Multithread programming TCP/IP sockets programming Real Time Embedded
programming Video H.264 (a plus) SIP (a plus) Audio G711, G722, AAC based BFCP
(a plus) .NET

Business Application website development HTML Javascript .NET Ajax XML

Lastly candidate should have experience in system analysis, design, coding and
unit testing. Analyze and transform business requirements into technical
design specifications captured in document form. Maintain Source code
repository. Spec out and assist in deployment of development environments,
including website(s) and database(s). Proactively provide ideas and solutions
towards the improvement of the site and the business.

All interested applicants’ contact:

Jerroll Harewood or Nick Burke Jerrollharewood@gmail.com NBurke@gmail.com

------
whirlycott1
I'm hiring four senior hackers at StyleFeeder and would love to hear from
anybody who is interested! We're in Central Square in Cambridge, MA.

------
nradov
Axolotl (San Jose, CA, USA) is hiring more developers to work on health
information exchange and clinical messaging applications. We need both
generalists as well as specialists in release engineering and BI. Technology
is a wide mix of stuff, mostly oriented around web applications and Java EE.

<http://www.axolotl.com/careers.html>

------
muxxa
Ticket Text

Python/Django Developer

We just launched <http://ticketabc.com/>

Small startup (3 devs), required onsite, Dublin, Ireland

------
banjiewen
Meteor Solutions (<http://www.meteorsolutions.com>) is hiring! We're looking
for a couple of sharp devs to join a small team building cool stuff in
Seattle. Come hack on Python, Javascript and CouchDB! Send an email to
banderson@meteorsolutions.com if you're interested.

------
spencerfry
Carbonmade <http://carbonmade.com> is hiring a lead designer in NYC.

------
cadr
Books make people happy. Helping people make their own books make them even
happier. Helping people be happy is happy.

Blurb.com is hiring. We're a print-on-demand publisher in San Francisco. The
work is fun and the people are great.

Rails (and non-dev jobs): <http://www.blurb.com/join_us>

------
qqqq2010
Wall Street on Demand, Boulder, CO. Need to work onsite.

<http://www.wallst.com>

------
andrewpbrett
TechCrunch, in Palo Alto

<http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/6659>

------
bkwok
Scribd (YC07) is hiring - <http://www.scribd.com/jobs>

We're based in SOMA in San Francisco.

We're looking for software engineers, generalists that can work all over the
web stack and total bad-asses! If you also happen to know Rails that's
particularly attractive. :)

~~~
qhoxie
We work with a significant amount of data and traffic, so our problems stay
very interesting. If anyone has questions for a Scribd engineer, you are more
than welcome to contact me. Email in profile.

------
SandB0x
Anyone in London town?

~~~
cadr
Before I moved back to the US, I was working at youDevise in London, and it
was great. Financial services startup. Awesome people.

<http://www.youdevise.com/careers>

~~~
caffeine
Would you mind saying a bit more? They're showing up at my uni. in a couple
weeks, would be interested in knowing a bit about them. Specifically, are
there opportunities to deploy my elite computational statistics-fu? ;)

~~~
squirrel
Depends on what the fu is. We are very interested in computational finance
e.g. backtesting, measuring alpha, beta, gamma. Best way to find out more
about us in general is to read our blog <https://dev.youdevise.com>.

------
sosci
SocialSci is hiring a fulltime ruby developer.

SocialSci connects the online community with academic researchers and provides
researchers with the tools they need to bring their science online.

<http://socialsci.com> , 4 people, Boston, TS. email- leon@socialsci.com

------
aresant
Hiring in San Diego for biz dev & PHP/AJAX/JAVA hacker

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1305342>

Positions are w/Trapster - one of the fastest-growing mobile apps / networks
(5million+ downloads) that you may not yet have heard of :)

------
AdamN
Performline.com is looking for experienced people to work on it's network
platform.

The codebase is well-written and maintained and written in Django. Anybody
with strong experience in any web framework is welcome.

Pay and options are very good. Work must be onsite in NYC.

Get in touch with Adam Nelson at adam@performline.com

------
matty
mFoundry is hiring engineers and project managers:
<http://mfoundry.com/company_jobs.html> Larkspur, CA

In addition to the listed positions we are also looking for Silverlight and
Android developers. email: hr@mfoundry.com

------
bumbledraven
athenahealth (NASDAQ: ATHN) in Boston is hiring software developers. If you
are interested in math, Perl, JavaScript, Linux, SQL, and healthcare, drop me
a line. My contact info is in my profile.

<http://www.athenahealth.com>

------
djdiaz
Booyah, a Palo Alto based company, is looking for an all-star Web Developer.
Check out the link below for the details!

[http://blog.booyah.com/booyah/2010/04/web-developer-
needed.h...](http://blog.booyah.com/booyah/2010/04/web-developer-needed.html)

------
martian
Thumbtack is hiring for our San Francisco office. We're building a marketplace
for local services. Imagine eBay for handymen, painters, and French tutors.
Awesome team & well-funded.

<http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs>

------
daveungerer
Looking for a Rails developer for <http://www.simplepay.co.za> \- online
payroll system for South Africa. Preferably in Johannesburg, but other
locations in SA could also work. E-mail is in my profile.

------
ong
CastTV (San Francisco) has a couple open positions (see
<http://www.casttv.com/jobs>). We are a small startup backed by DFJ, Marc
Andressen, Ron Conway and used by millions of passionate users.

------
joevandyk
Whitepages.com is hiring a bunch of software developers. We're a great place
to work, use Rails a lot.

[https://whitepagesinc.tms.hrdepartment.com/cgi-
bin/a/alljobs...](https://whitepagesinc.tms.hrdepartment.com/cgi-
bin/a/alljobs.cgi)

------
haseman
doubleTwist is hiring. Our office is in San Francisco CA.

<http://www.doubletwist.com/dt/Home/Jobs.dt>

email: chris at doubletwist dot com

We're also looking (although it isn't listed in the link) for Android
engineers.

------
llopatin
United Virtualities (Company I work for) is hiring a Sales Manager:
[http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Digital_Sales_Manager_2232_2.a...](http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Digital_Sales_Manager_2232_2.aspx)

------
mikeyur
A Thinking Ape is hiring engineers in Vancouver, Canada.
<http://www.athinkingape.com/jobs>

(I have nothing to do with the company, they're just in the same building as
me)

------
efsavage
We need senior/architect Java people. StyleFeeder / Time, Inc. Cambridge, MA
<http://www.stylefeeder.com> jobs@stylefeeder.com

------
nirajshah
We are hiring a .Net Developer and a FrontEnd developer. We are based in NYC
<http://www.spa-booker.com/careers>

------
brianr
Lolapps is hiring actionscript, python, and web developers. If you want to
work on social games or help us scale, drop me a line!

------
jonursenbach
We're looking for a core engineer(s) and design lead at gdgt in SF.

<http://gdgt.com/jobs>

------
imbiat
Snowball Factory is hiring a Backend Engineer in SF <http://awe.sm/55e8g>

------
yoga69
There's a group of talented people in Ukraine that would love to join startup
environment. ukr.startup@gmail.com

------
chrisbolt
deviantART.com is looking to hire a senior developer. Work in Hollywood or
telecommute. Details/submit a resume at
<http://deviantart.theresumator.com/apply/XtBsCW/>

------
davegarfinkel
kikin is looking for serious Java, JavaScript, Linux, and BI Engineers to work
in Soho,NYC.

kikin, an NYC startup, that is changing the way people experience the
internet. Check out kikin.com to see our product and positions.

------
hockeybias
HockeyBias.com is looking for 1 developer with a broad range of experience;
.NET/C#/SQL, android, appengine/Python, and SQL. See <http://hockeybias.com>
Email me at guy@hockeybias.com

------
sabat
In SV, who isn't hiring? The general job market is hot, and startups are
springing up and hiring.

